# bilder von euch !! ohne bike !!



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..dann fang ich mal an !! lg , kati


----------



## Fie (14. Januar 2010)

okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmg20 (14. Januar 2010)

Da häng ich mich doch glatt mal an 





LG Carina


----------



## apoptygma (14. Januar 2010)

In Mainz 2009 mit nem dekorativen Röschen *lach


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Januar 2010)

Ohne Bike? Ungern. Ohne Hund? Gar nicht!


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

Da muss ich jetzt erst mal kramen  Es gibt zwar jede Menge Bilder von meinem Bike ohne mich, aber ich ohne Rad, das wird schwierig


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2010)

Na also! Hab doch noch eins gefunden: Ich beim Schneeschuhwandern


----------



## mtbbee (19. Januar 2010)

während einer weiteren Bastelleidenschaft


----------



## bicicletta (19. Januar 2010)

...es ist ein trauerspiel..es gibt wenige bikefotos von mir, und so gut wie keine fotos von mir ohne bike...aber ich hab eins für euch gefunden ladies:


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Januar 2010)

sehr nette bilder von euch !!!!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> sehr nette bilder von euch !!!!!!



 richtig hübsche Userinnen hier...jetzt weiss ich warum es den Thread bei den Jungs (noch ?) nicht gibt

joe
schon wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (20. Januar 2010)

Genau!!

weil a) der Titel es schon vorgibt!
und b) und von mir kein Mensch Bilder will(geschweige in Natura)


PS: Hallo Joe


----------



## muirana (20. Januar 2010)

Und eins von mir, als es noch schön warm war... 

Hm, also irgendwie....muss ich erst mal rausfinden wie das noch gleich war mit dem Bild hochladen. :-(


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Januar 2010)

Hat´s etwa Mannsvolk hier?  
Kann ja gar nicht sein. 

*Oder etwa doch?!?!*


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na also! Hab doch noch eins gefunden: Ich beim Schneeschuhwandern



so ein Bild auf Schneeschuhen gibt es demnächst auch von mir - wenn mein Liebster es rausrückt...
... halt - mir fällt ein, ich kann ja auf das Foto-Vz. auf seinem Rechner von meinem Rechner aus zugreifen...  Mal sehen, ob ich es heute abend finde


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Normalerweise nehme ich Reißaus, wenn irgendwo ne Kamera lauert.

Hier haben es die Kollegen ausgenutzt. Einfach das Sicherungsseil nicht freigegeben. Hallo, schau mal kurz hoch, lächel mal....und schon war es passiert.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Normalerweise nehme ich Reißaus, wenn irgendwo ne Kamera lauert.
> 
> Hier haben es die Kollegen ausgenutzt. Einfach das Sicherungsseil nicht freigegeben. Hallo, schau mal kurz hoch, lächel mal....und schon war es passiert.



OMG 



Mir schiessen schon die Tränen vor Angst in die Augen wenn ich das nur sehe, also die Höhe getz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (20. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hat´s etwa Mannsvolk hier?
> Kann ja gar nicht sein.
> 
> *Oder etwa doch?!?!*



[ganz helle Stimme imitier] nö, nö!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> Mir schiessen schon die Tränen vor Angst in die Augen wenn ich das nur sehe, also die Höhe getz


 
Ging noch, war nur knapp über 200 m.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Januar 2010)

muirana schrieb:


> Und eins von mir, als es noch schön warm war...
> 
> Hm, also irgendwie....muss ich erst mal rausfinden wie das noch gleich war mit dem Bild hochladen. :-(


 
Also, du lädst das Foto deiner Wahl in dein Album hoch. Dann klickst du das Foto an. Unter dem Foto steht "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" Da klickst du drauf. Jetzt taucht ein Code für ein kleines, mittleres oder großes Bild auf. Am besten kopierst du gleich den Code fürs große Bild, dann muss ich nicht jedes Mal meine Lupe rauskramen  Den fügst du in deine Antwort ein und - BINGO! - schon isses drin das Bild


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2010)

mtbbee schrieb:


> während einer weiteren Bastelleidenschaft


Hallo mtbbee!
Was fährst Du denn da für ein Fahrzeug?

Hallo Chaotenkind!
Machst Du das beruflich? Normalerweise klettert man doch eher nicht an Gebäuden hoch 


Passend zum Thema auch von mir ein Bild ohne Bike:





Grüße!


----------



## apoptygma (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ging noch, war nur knapp über 200 m.



Das ist für mich ein so unfassbarer Horror....

Ich würde mir wünschen, es wäre anders.


----------



## Schattenseite (20. Januar 2010)

Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.





Grüsse aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Januar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du dat nen paar Kilo zuviel nennst, dann bin ich defintiv derzeit ne fette Tonne


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Chaotenkind!
> Machst Du das beruflich? Normalerweise klettert man doch eher nicht an Gebäuden hoch


 
Ja, wir sind ja Mädchen für alles. Brennen tut es ja eh kaum noch, also werden wir mit technischen Hilfeleistungen beschäftigt. 

Die Amtsleitung hatte vor ein paar Jahren beschlossen eine Höhenrettungsgruppe auszubilden weil im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr immer mal wieder absturzgefährdete Fassadenteile gesichert, Fensterputzer aus festgefahrenen Gondeln, verletzte/erkrankte Kranführer aus den Turm, Bauarbeiter vom Gerüst oder aus der Baugrube geholt werden müssen (immer schön patientengerecht). Nicht zu vergessen die adipösen Patienten, welche man nur noch raus bekommt wenn man sie durchs Fenster abseilt und die Kinder und Selbstmordkandidaten die ungesichert auf Masten, Brücken, Fenstersimsen rumturnen.

Aber besser als in der Tauchergruppe. Die wühlen nur im Schlamm und trübem Wasser. Und dann noch die Strömung im Main, kalt ist er auch, kein Riff mit bunten Fischen, höchstens mal ne Wasserleiche, igitt.

Bei den Hochhäusern gibt es zum Glück Feuerwehraufzüge. Gemütlich mit der Ausrüstung hochfahren und dann vom Dach aus bis zum Einsatzort am Seil abfahren.

Masten und Kräne sind lästig. Da muss man leider zu Fuß hoch mit dem ganzen Geraffel. Dauert halt etwas länger.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wünschte, ich hätt so ein paar Kurven!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> (...) da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel (...)



Klar doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Klar doch!



Ich wußte nicht, dass es unsichtbare Kilos gibt 

Ich wäre froh, MEINE Kurven wären nicht so ausgeprägt, drum nenn ich mich eher griffig als... nein, ich schreib´s nicht


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2010)

Ich schreib´s: Ich bin zur Zeit aufgequollen wie ein gut gewärmter Hefeteig!


----------



## kylogos (21. Januar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wusste doch dass ich das Rad schon mal gesehen habe (zweites Bild).


----------



## bicicletta (21. Januar 2010)

na schaut...wenn man in _dem_ modelgewerbe arbeitet, darf man mit fug und recht behaupten ein paar kilos zu viel auf den rippen zu haben...


----------



## Fie (21. Januar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich schreib´s: Ich bin zur Zeit aufgequollen wie ein gut gewärmter Hefeteig!



Ich glaube, dass wir uns da alle einig sind, dass das etwas gaaaaaaaaanz Anderes ist!!!

Ich bin aus anderen Gründen aufgequollen  *schäm*


----------



## muirana (21. Januar 2010)

So, nun aber, letzten Sommer am Lido.


----------



## missmarple (21. Januar 2010)

kylogos schrieb:


> ich wusste doch dass ich das Rad schon mal gesehen habe (zweites Bild).



Wundert mich nicht - ich hab in Ihrem Album zwei Bilder von mir gefunden: ein Naturaufnahme, die ich gemacht habe und ein Bild, das meine Tätowiererin von meiner Schulter gemacht hat...  Nun ja......  

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Bild ohne Fahrrad folgt demnächst...


----------



## mtbbee (21. Januar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo mtbbee!
> Was fährst Du denn da für ein Fahrzeug?



einen Landrover Defender  - wie ich sehe hast Du auch Deine Bilder bei picr hochgeladen 



muirana schrieb:


> So, nun aber, letzten Sommer am Lido.



oh man, und das bei dem Wetter hier 

@chaotenkind - welch ein cooler Job ... mit Bewegung - beneidenswert - ich sitze mir den Hintern platt


----------



## Bettina (21. Januar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, dass es unsichtbare Kilos gibt



Genialer Kommentar zu der Bildunterschrift!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2010)

@ Chaotenkind: Alle Achtung vor deinem Job! Hab mal einen Film über die Aufnahmeprüfung  bei der Berufsfeuerwehr in Hamburg gesehen, da muss man schon was drauf haben! Tauchergruppe stell ich mir allerdings auch ätzend vor, ich geh ja nicht mal freiwillig in der Starnberger oder Walchensee, und das sind relativ klare Bergseen.


----------



## sannihh (21. Januar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, ein bischen mehr Training könnte nicht schaden ))


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

..kicher ....


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Januar 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht - ich hab in Ihrem Album zwei Bilder von mir gefunden: ein Naturaufnahme, die ich gemacht habe und ein Bild, das meine Tätowiererin von meiner Schulter gemacht hat...  Nun ja......



Da will uns wohl jemand veräppeln  das gezeigte Bild passt auch so überhaupt nicht zum Benutzerbild, nicht nur wegen der Haarfarbe... wer da wohl wirklich drauf zu sehen ist?

Damit das hier nicht völlig offtopic ist, Bild ohne Bike (garantiert mein eigenes  ):


----------



## jjules (21. Januar 2010)

dieser thread amüsiert mich köstlich...
Ich hab auch ein Foto für euch 

Aus dem Urlaub... ja, bei dem Wetter denkt man doch an Urlaub.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

hüpfst du da ins bild ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjules (22. Januar 2010)

nein, ich fliiiiiege


----------



## MelleD (22. Januar 2010)

Mich sieht man ja auf dem kleinen Bildchen da
<---
Nochmal in groß:




Hab gerad kein "Ganzkörper"foto da.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2010)

ich (ok, ein Stückchen von mir  )und mein anderes Hobby, das sich leider so schlecht mit dem Radfahren vereinen lässt


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

..wieso ??? ich hab beim biken immer den photo mit und halt auch oft an ,  um nette dinge zu knipsen - landschaft - mit und ohne bike , blumen , rehe , vögel , burgen etc. --- würde mich bei meinen touren ohne den phto richtig nackt fühlen !! lg , kati


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2010)

auch die große DSLR?
Ich hatte sie zwar schon im Rucksack dabei, aber jedesmal Rucksack runter, Kamera raus, Foto machen, Kamera wieder rein, Rucksack wieder rauf... das ist echt mühsam und hält auf.
Bei einer Tour in einer Gruppe wäre sowas undenkbar... Und die Kameratasche für schnelleren Zugriff am Rad befestigen, nee ich weiß nicht...

Eine kleine Kompakte ist sowieso immer dabei! ABer die große bringt eben doch die bessere Qualität


----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2010)

Da is nochmal war kleines, recht aktuelles vom Kartfahren (Zugucken) letzte Woche 

Um die Fahne der Langhaarfraktion ma hier hoch zu halten


----------



## Fie (24. Januar 2010)

Sodele Mädels,

mein Highlight der Woche!

Ich war gestern auf der CMT in Stuttgart und habe sie zuerst gar nicht gesehen. Ich dachte erst, ich habe mich verguckt 
Aber nein, sie war es und plötzlich hat mich der Mut verlassen...
Meine Freundin ist dann zu ihr hin und hat doch promt um ein Autogramm gebeten, weil ich mich nicht mehr traute. Ich war einfach zu perplex, hier eine Olympiasiegerin zu sehen/treffen! 
Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen und hab wohl einen ziemlich doofen Eindruck hinterlassen...

Aber seht selbst...


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Januar 2010)

Tolles Photo!


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2010)




----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2010)

@Fie

Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (24. Januar 2010)

Danke Mädels,

ich fand es mehr als cool


----------



## jjules (24. Januar 2010)

Cooles Grinsen 
Da siehst du richtig happy aus!


----------



## Fie (24. Januar 2010)

Danke sehr und mein Herz pochte dabei wie verrückt! 

PS: man muß sich vorstellen, dass ich zuerst das Plakat erblickt habe und sie erst gar nicht bemerkte, sondern meiner Freundin erklärt habe, dass ich gerne eine Magura-Gabel hätte, die auf Sabine Spitzs Bike zu sehen ist und ihr die restlichen Komponeten erklärt habe. Dann schaute ich nach links und da stand sie. Wie im Film, ich mußte noch mal schauen und tatsächlich! Sie war auf der CMT für ihren Ort Bad Säckingen, womit ich nie gerechnet hätte.

Aber nun, so war es und ich habe ein tolles Autogramm, auf dem steht: "Für Michaela, alles Gute Sabine Spitz"  mein Kommentar: das kann ich dieses Jahr gut gebrauchen!
Das Foto entstand dann viel später, da habe ich mich dann selbst getraut und mich ziemlich affig angestellt. Habe mich nicht getraut, auch nur eine Frage zu stellen 

Also so eine Olympiasiegerin verleiht schon gewaltige Ehrfurcht


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2010)

...neidisch ich bin!!!   

M.


----------



## mangolassi (24. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn nur die CMT, eine Tourismusmesse? Sabine Spitz und Markus Klausmann hab ich mal bei nem Ghosthändler getroffen wo ich geschafft hab. Und Greg Herbold auch mal beim Bikefestival, der war witzig. Aber dann stand ich beim Marathonstart in Riva plötzlich neben John Tomac und hab unauffällig und schweigsam an den Boden gestarrt. Blöderweise hab ich ihn von der Seite nicht gleich erkannt und schon losposaunt: "Ey sachma, is det Startblock 1 hier?" Darauf folgte Schweigen seinerseits, weil nicht verstanden und meinerseits , weil peinlich. Zum Glück meinte dann jemand nebendran, dass es Startblock 1 wär und ich konnte weiter in die andere Richtung starren, wo dann Tom Ritchey stand.


----------



## Fie (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, war eine Caravan etc Touristikmesse. Was ich eigentlich sehen wollte, war leider schon einen Tag zuvor, aber egal, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Viele Prospekte mitgenommen, was das Biken angeht und... Sabine Spitz getroffen


----------



## ghostmoni (25. Januar 2010)

Bei so coolen Bilder kann ich ja jetzt wohl nur noch mit Johnny aufwarte  (leider nur aus Wachs)


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn du das jetzt nicht gesagt hättest, hätte ich geglaubt, es ist der Echte   

Und es ist tatsächlich noch keine mit George Clooney oder Daniel Craig fotografiert worden?  Gerne auch mit Fahrrad


----------



## ghostmoni (25. Januar 2010)

mh, Geroge Clooney und Brad Pitt hätte ich auch noch, aber darauf seh ich so sch... aus *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> mh, Geroge Clooney und Brad Pitt hätte ich auch noch, aber darauf seh ich so sch... aus *g*



Das könnte man grad auch ganz anders verstehen


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> mh, Geroge Clooney und Brad Pitt hätte ich auch noch, aber darauf seh ich so sch... aus *g*


 
Nur keine Scheu  Wenn du auf den Bildern so schön aussiehst, dann immer her damit


----------



## ghostmoni (25. Januar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das könnte man grad auch ganz anders verstehen



Frau genießt und schweigt


----------



## jjules (25. Januar 2010)

> Viele Prospekte mitgenommen, was das Biken angeht und... Sabine Spitz getroffen


kennt ihr eigentlich den twitter account von Sabine Spitz?
Ich find das recht süß wie sie da "zwitschert"..

http://twitter.com/sabinespitz


----------



## Fie (25. Januar 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> kennt ihr eigentlich den twitter account von Sabine Spitz?
> Ich find das recht süß wie sie da "zwitschert"..
> 
> http://twitter.com/sabinespitz




Heute mein erster Twitterbesuch  witzig

Da steht es ja sogar, dass sie auf der CMT ist/war.
Auf ihrer HP habe ich vergeblich danach gesucht.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Januar 2010)

Ja ja die Sabine......., mit der war ich auch schon biken, zwar nicht allein, (die hätte mich auch sehr wahrscheinlich ordentlich abgeledert....) aber mit ca. noch 50 anderen auf den Ghost Factory Days letztes Jahr. Die ist echt sympatisch!!






Sorry, wenn ich euren Thread missbraucht habe, aber ich bin halt auch stolz drauf......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (26. Januar 2010)

naja ist ja zumindest eine frau im bilde


----------



## Fie (26. Januar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> naja ist ja zumindest eine frau im bilde



Sehe ich auch so  ABER - es sind Bikes zu sehen 

Wobei... bei meinem Bild schaut sie in die Kamera


----------



## DH-Queen (26. Januar 2010)

so, damit ihr mal wieder ein bisschen Summerfeeling bekommt - bei dem Wetter kann das ja nicht schaden


----------



## Surfmoe (26. Januar 2010)

Me @ Lieblingshobby.. auf den Actionbildern sieht man mich nicht so wirklich...


----------



## contesssa (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn schon ohne Bike, dann wenigstens mit Bo...


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2010)

siehst ja richtig gefährlich aus


----------



## contesssa (29. Januar 2010)

Nee, ich bin ein absolut zartfühlendes Seelchen


----------



## tantemucki (30. Januar 2010)

Bittschön, Lieblingsbeschäftigung Nr. 2


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Februar 2010)

....


----------



## Female (3. Februar 2010)

Ohne Helme und Bikes seht ihr ja ganz anders aus. 
Ich trau mich auch mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

schwarz-weiss bilder sind doch immer wieder klasse !


----------



## muirana (3. Februar 2010)

Allerdings! Richtig schönes Bild!


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. Februar 2010)

so, so - das ist also der "who is who"-fred^^ ....bin nur leidä nisch so fotogen...


----------



## DH-Queen (3. Februar 2010)

cool, ich klettere auch als "Zweit- bzw. Drittsport" allerdings war ich noch nie draußen klettern, ist das besser als in der Halle?


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. Februar 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> cool, ich klettere auch als "Zweit- bzw. Drittsport" allerdings war ich noch nie draußen klettern, ist das besser als in der Halle?


draussen zu klettern ist ja der Sinn des Kletterns...in die Halle geh ich nur im Winter....oder wenn ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen dazu gezwungen bin(bin DAV-Fachübungsleiter Sportklettern)Eisklettern kann man ja auch......wenn du zum Klettern mal in den nordbayerischen Raum kommst...sag mir bidde beschoid!


----------



## DH-Queen (3. Februar 2010)

bis jetzt bin ich auch immer nur im Winter klettern gegangen - dann natürlich Halle, geh jetzt aber mal im April in ein Klettercamp in der Provence, damit ich auch endlich mal das Outdoorkletterfeeling bekomme - freu mich schon (gestern angemeldet!)
Sollte ich mich mal in Deine Gegend "verirren" sag ich auf jeden Fall Bescheid, ob´s dann ne Klettertour oder doch lieber ne Radtour wird - schaun wir mal


----------



## AnjaR (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch ich bin schon draußen geklettert. Ein tolles Kletterrevier ist Arco am Gardasee. Dort sind wir letzten Sommer mit unserem 15 jährigen Sohn geklettert. Der Urlaub war super: einen Tag Biken, den anderen Klettern.
LG Anja


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Februar 2010)

@kenny : .. nettes shirt , mit dem gecko drauf !!


----------



## Qland (9. Februar 2010)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hab im Moment nur eins von Hinten ,da hatte ich noch ein paar Kilo zuviel und schwarze Haare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Prinzessin88
_ich suche eine Mitfahrein und bin gerade im Forum dabei auf dich gestoßen weil Du in meiner Nähe wohnst.Ich heiße Nadine,bin 31Jahre alt und komme aus Heiligenhaus-Isenbügel.Bei interesse melde Dich doch einfach unter [email protected] _
_Gruß Nadine_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twörgel (15. Februar 2010)

Das bin ich - hauptsächlich "Mitleserin" - in voller Größe 





LG Kerstin


----------



## apoptygma (15. Februar 2010)

Twörgel schrieb:


> Das bin ich - hauptsächlich "Mitleserin" - in voller Größe



Sympatisch


----------



## jjules (16. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch


----------



## Cristina (21. Februar 2010)

Na dann, auch eins von mir...ohne Bike





LG
Cristina


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Februar 2010)

...OHNE Bike!!!


----------



## texas-jim (25. Februar 2010)

Aua?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. Februar 2010)

Sieht ganz nach aua aus 
Würde die Pose aber eher den Männern zuordnen


----------



## trhaflhow (25. Februar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Würde die Pose aber eher den Männern zuordnen


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Februar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema auch von mir ein Bild ohne Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub's nicht! 

Sorry, wenn ich hier so reinplatze, aber Lasersegeln ist eine für mich noch größere Leidenschaft als Biken.
Hier mal mein Laser, wenn auch nur als Modell. So sieht es aber bis fast in jedes Detail wirklich aus. 

PC


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Februar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach aua aus
> Würde die Pose aber eher den Männern zuordnen



 mir ist auch das gleiche passiert wie einem Mann..und wer behauptet das tut nicht schmerzen bei Frau, der hat es noch nicht erlebt


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mir ist auch das gleiche passiert wie einem Mann..und wer behauptet das tut nicht schmerzen bei Frau, der hat es noch nicht erlebt



Ich bin bei meinem Abflug auch schön mit der xxxxxx über den Vorbau gedonnert....ja, es tut weh


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels!

ich lese ja schon ne weile mit hab aber nicht viel zusagen... zumindest im Moment nicht. 
Aber hier auch mal ein Bild von mir, meinem Pony und dem Hund.
War der erste Versuch für die beiden.
Meinen liebsten Zeitdieben.


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Februar 2010)

....is die rosa Putzkiste rechts im Eck DEINE? ne scherz...cooles Pony, cooler Hund...


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels!
> 
> ich lese ja schon ne weile mit hab aber nicht viel zusagen... zumindest im Moment nicht.
> Aber hier auch mal ein Bild von mir, meinem Pony und dem Hund.
> ...



Es schaut ein wenig gequält, das Pony...was is da los?


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Februar 2010)

Also nee die ROSA *bäh* Putzkiste ist nicht von mir.
Ich mag rosa nicht.

Und das Pony schaut so gequält weil es ein Versuch war den Hund drauf zu setzten, ausserdem ist er furchtbar Eifersüchtig auf den Hund....
Er mag ihn nicht wirklich.

Aber ich sag immer wozu hat man denn Haustiere wenn man sie nicht ärgern kann.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Und das Pony schaut so gequält weil es ein Versuch war den Hund drauf zu setzten, ausserdem ist er furchtbar Eifersüchtig auf den Hund....
> Er mag ihn nicht wirklich.



Das ist echt ausm Gesicht abzulesen  Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mir ist auch das gleiche passiert wie einem Mann..und wer behauptet das tut nicht schmerzen bei Frau, der hat es noch nicht erlebt



Deswegen ist mir bei meinen Rädern die Überstandshöhe so wichtig.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ich glaub's nicht!
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich hier so reinplatze, aber Lasersegeln ist eine für mich noch größere Leidenschaft als Biken.
> Hier mal mein Laser, wenn auch nur als Modell. So sieht es aber bis fast in jedes Detail wirklich aus.
> ...



Sehr schönes Laser Modell! 
Mußte dreimal hinschauen, um zu glauben, daß es nicht ein "echter", großer Laser ist


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2010)

Wow, wie groß ist denn das Teil? Sieht wirklich echt aus!  

Ich bevorzuge Kielboote mit großer Bombe, damit ich nicht schwimmen muss, wenn ich mal wieder eine kräftige Böe übersehe...   
Davon abgesehen, ist es mir ein Vergnügen, mit dem Wakeboard hinter einem Motorboot zu hängen.


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wow, wie groß ist denn das Teil? Sieht wirklich echt aus!
> 
> Ich bevorzuge Kielboote mit großer Bombe, damit ich nicht schwimmen muss, wenn ich mal wieder eine kräftige Böe übersehe...
> Davon abgesehen, ist es mir ein Vergnügen, mit dem Wakeboard hinter einem Motorboot zu hängen.


 
Länge 4,23m, Modell ca. 25cm. Schön, dass es gefällt! Ich hab`s auch nur mit der ruhigen helfenden Hand meiner Tochter so hinbekommen. 

Kielboot? Da geht dann auch noch `n Kasten Bier drauf. 
Nee, Kielboot erst wenn ich alt bin ... O.k., alt bin ich schon  also niemals ... Eine Frage der Ehre. 

Hier mal für die, die es interessiert mehr zur durchaus frauendominierten Laserklasse.

Ich bin dann mal wech, bin nämlich `n Kerl und habe hier nix verloren. ^^
Und danke, dass ihr mich nicht abgestraft habt. War halt spontan von dem Bild so begeistert! 

PC


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2010)

@ PoliceCar: Wir sind halt tolerant!   

Aber was das Alter betrifft... Ich gebe zu, mich hält eine Handvoll Titan in der Wirbelsäule vom gemütlichen Jollenreiten ab - und Lazer... Puh, da wäre mein Kreuz mehr gefordert, als ihm lieb wäre!    Also ab auf den Bodensee und dort immer feste hart am Wind...


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (26. Februar 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> ...es ist ein trauerspiel..es gibt wenige bikefotos von mir, und so gut wie keine fotos von mir ohne bike...aber ich hab eins für euch gefunden ladies:




WOW!!!!! Very nice! Umfall........


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Februar 2010)

ja, hab auch selten eine so hübsche unter uns mädels geseh´n !! super hübsch biste !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @ PoliceCar: Wir sind halt tolerant!
> 
> Aber was das Alter betrifft... Ich gebe zu, mich hält eine Handvoll Titan in der Wirbelsäule vom gemütlichen Jollenreiten ab - und Lazer... Puh, da wäre mein Kreuz mehr gefordert, als ihm lieb wäre!    Also ab auf den Bodensee und dort immer feste hart am Wind...


...ihr machts Sachen..ich bin schon froh dass ich so halbwegs schwimmen kann.......wenn ich etz "Boot" sage..haut mich dann jemand....? und "Boote" sind gruselig....ich muss da immer .k...kooo...kooooo...


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...ihr machts Sachen..ich bin schon froh dass ich so halbwegs schwimmen kann.......wenn ich etz "Boot" sage..haut mich dann jemand....? und "Boote" sind gruselig....ich muss da immer .k...kooo...kooooo...



Ich bin da ganz bei Dir.....Wasser ist auch nicht mein Element, auch wenn ich nen Wasserzeichen bin *hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (28. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ja, hab auch selten eine so hübsche unter uns mädels geseh´n !! super hübsch biste !!!!



mit Abstand die BESTE!!! Einfach perfekt....


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und "Boote" sind gruselig....ich muss da immer .k...kooo...kooooo...



Das gibt sich, wenn der Magen leer ist!  
Außerdem gibt es einen Trick: Halte mit den Augen den Horizont, dann spielt das Gehirn (bzw. das Innenohr) nicht verrückt.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das gibt sich, wenn der Magen leer ist!
> Außerdem gibt es einen Trick: Halte mit den Augen den Horizont, dann spielt das Gehirn (bzw. das Innenohr) nicht verrückt.


 funktioniert das auch an Land..also dass das Gehirn nicht verrückt spielt?^^ ich weiss noch ne gute Regel: NIEMALS GEGEN DEN WIND KO....hat mal mein Bruder gemacht..ich möcht heut noch schrein wie der dann ausgesehen hatte..^^


----------



## 1000grad (28. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich. Mal wieder dreckig und glücklich


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Februar 2010)

..wär´auch gern raus heute - aber hier war den ganzen tag orkan angesagt ... schade ....


----------



## texas-jim (28. Februar 2010)

1000grad schrieb:


> Da bin ich. Mal wieder dreckig und glücklich



Grandios!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (1. März 2010)

Ja, so sah ich auch Mittwoch aus. 
So auch meinen Freund vom Bahnhof abgeholt, man, was können Leute abwertend gucken. 
Mich hats nicht gejuckt, ich war glücklich und zufrieden und ausgepowert


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> So auch meinen Freund vom Bahnhof abgeholt, man, was können Leute abwertend gucken.



Neidisch!  
Zu recht...


----------



## barbarissima (1. März 2010)

Bevor der Frühling jetzt so richtig durchstartet, noch schnell ein letztes Schneebild


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (1. März 2010)

Skitour? Oder eher Schneeschuhe?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2010)

ok, wenn wir noch beim Winter sind, hier noch ein Bild ohne Kamera vor meiner Nase, dafür aber mit Mütze uffm Kopp 
Das war letzten Winter auf der Zugspitze...


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2010)

Cube_Airmatic schrieb:


> Skitour? Oder eher Schneeschuhe?


 
Eher Schneeschuhe


----------

